# 1.8 & Holley 350



## 48texracer (Jan 18, 2009)

Our circle track scirocco runs on a 350 Holley. Runs a lot better than the old 32/36 weber Manifold was really easy to make.








I welded a 1 1/2 inch aluminum holley 2bbl spacer to my carb intake manifold.








Works really good and you can upgrade to a 4412 500cfm easily


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I've been thinking of doing this too, can you put up some bigger pics, mainly so I can take a biger peek?


----------



## 48texracer (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I'll try to figure out how to get bigger pictures, they allways come out this size.
Also, the reason I welded the adaptor on was that the engine harmonics would actually snap off the bolts or wallow out the holes. That manifold had all the holes messed up over the years. Welding it on solved all those problems.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

the last thing you need b4s is to try another carb setup....you are on like setup number 3 right?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm working on fabbing up #4 this weekend







.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

good stuff


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

Not sure if your rules alow it but I run an aba head on my circletrack car with the holley 500cfm. It flows much better than the old heads. I made this manifold by cutting the stock one in half and fabing the rest.

























Good to see some more circletrackers on the site
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 & Holley 350 (48texracer)*

Hey Mike, I am going to have to stop by and check out your new car. Good to see you on vortex.
Christopher Garner


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 & Holley 350 (lowbudget)*

lookes good, I built a custom intake and a 500cfm for my 16v about 3 years ago and it run good
















P.S. here is my new set up Iv been working on


----------

